# Hi! Finally I decided to post about me instead of my cat!



## iloveamos (Jul 28, 2003)

Well, I am new here, but started posting in the kitty sections... I thought I should stop to say meow though!  

I have two cats. Amos is my oldest and he's a beautiful white cat with blue eyes and a blue tip tail and face. I think he's part Siamese because of his eyes and their shiftiness... plus just his look. I got him in a Petsmart kind of store when he was just a kitten. He's 3 now, and my best friend.

Sam is the youngest. He's 2. He's technically my husband's cat. We found Sam abandoned with his litter in a house being built. We left them there for a few days to see if the mother cat came back, but she didn't...... so we rescued them because they didn't even have their ears open. So, all of them got homes, and we took Sam. We bottle fed him and even had to teach him to use the bathroom. You have to stimulate little kittens.... it was definitely a learning experience.

Other than that, I'm from Kentucky and I just recently went back to school to pursue another degree. 

I'm glad to be here in the cat forum!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi iloveamos. That's great that you brought home those little kittens and took care of them. I also have a bottle baby kitten. And yes, it is a learning experience. Welcome to the Cat Forum and I hope you like it here!


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the Cat Forums


----------

